
Show HN: BotEngine – chatbots for LiveChat - ajaskiewicz
https://www.livechatinc.com/botengine/
======
ajaskiewicz
Hi!

Happy to finally show you our new tool BotEngine, which is now integrated with
LiveChat. BotEngine is a tool that lets you build your own chatbot and
integrate it with communication channels you're using. Over 21k companies
using LiveChat are now able to use chatbots in their work - it's a pretty big
step for the customer service business.

------
Martolinea
looks interesting

